# Bass Cat Phelix redux-Part 2



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey Guys
I bought that Bass Cat Phelix from a guy in TN a couple of months ago. The boat is in like new condition and had about 14 hours on it and the motor (2007, 25 HP, 4 stroke Merc). As nice as the boat was, it was a plain Jane. No instruments, depth sounder or any of those goodies that make a boat a pleasure to own/operate. Although it did have a foot controlled trolling motor on the bow.
I’ve added vertical rod holders to both sides, installed a CMC Tilt and Trim unit, a Grab Bar with a Starboard dash panel on it so I could have a place to add instrumentation, and T&T control switch. I mounted the fish finder on the grab bar using a Ram mount. I also replaced the foot controlled trolling motor with a Motorguide wireless unit. I’ve also installed a water separator/fuel filter and an automatic bilge pump.  
The more I use this little boat, the more I like it. It rides well and keeps me pretty dry in rough water.

Before Mods


















After Mods


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats, I like it. If you get a chance post a few pics of the hull from the front. And some performance numbers with that motor. Whats the pitch on that prop?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Cool little boat, looked at thier website very nice!


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey Guys thanks for the kind words about the Phelix.
*Josh*
Here are a few photos of the front of the boat. Hope it’s what you were looking for.
Bow entry is pretty sharp and carry’s back about 2/3 the length of the hull
Bow overhang is almost 3” wide and carry’s all the way back to the stern
Chine is about an inch at bow and is 2-1/2” at transom
The prop I’m now running is a 4 blade SS Power Tech SRNR4 with a 10” pitch. Which was turning about 6400 RPM, WOT. I was seeing about 28 MPH at WOT. After I jacked up the motor (cavatation plate is about 1-1/2” above bottom) when I installed the T&T, the prop was ventilating a tad, so I sent it to Bobby Soles Prop in Palm Beach, FL and had them add some cup to it. I haven’t been able to try the prop out yet because we’re in a pretty stout drought here in TX and I can’t find a boat ramp that’s open. However, I’m expecting to see speeds of 29 to 30 MPH (+/- a few tenths) at WOT, with a light load.



Port bow view









Starboard Bow View









Bow entry









Bow entry & Deck overhang









Starboard Bow view & chine


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

looks great! [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

This boat looks awesome. have you measured the draft at the transom?


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

*Jax*
Thanks for the kind words. 
I haven't measured the draft yet, but will if we ever get enough water in our lakes to launch a boat. However, I'm guessing that it's not much more than the last Gheenoe LT (DHCC) I had. The Phelix weighs a little more, but is a foot longer and wider than the LT.


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

That is a sweet looking boat and the numbers are very respectable. It looks like you found a winner.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

That things nice, like the hull design and layout


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Traitor!  ;D  The Phelix really does look to be in fantastic condition. And the additions mean it is ready to see some salt water.  I tell ya what, bring the boat down & we will swap for a day.  



I'm still trying to convince a fish to eat one of those flies!


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

*Scott*
How have you been?
Yep, I had to go with the Phelix, even though it was a tough decision to make. As soon as I get a chance, I'll be getting in touch with you to get something set up on the Coast.
If you haven't gotten anything to eat one of those flies, you must be holding you're mouth wrong! (LMAO)


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Good looking skiff.
I see one minor problem.
The winch is mounted so that it is below the bow eye.
That roller at the mid-crossframe is pushing up and the bow is being pulled down.
Over time, these opposing loads will hog your keel line.
I'd remount that winch so it pulls straight through at the same height as the bow eye.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

^^ x2, nobody likes a hogged hull


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

> Good looking skiff.
> I see one minor problem.
> The winch is mounted so that it is below the bow eye.
> That roller at the mid-crossframe is pushing up and the bow is being pulled down.
> ...


*Brett*
Thanks for the kind words about the skiff, and that's a good point about the winch pulling down on the Bow Eye. However, the roller you mentioned is about 4" below the keel of the boat, (sorry for the poor original Photo) so it's not pressuring the keel/hull in any way (see photo below). The weight of the hull is being carried by the two bunks which run about a foot further up the hull. Also, I never crank the winch strap down tight because it does pull the bow down causing unnecessary stress on the hull. I snug the wench strap up, and depend on the safety chain and rear tie-downs to keep the hull on the trailer.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If there's no down load at the winch...well then...never mind. 

Still a good looking skiff. ;D


----------



## Rick_Thompson (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey, Barry, I just purchased the same hull. Tell me about your grab bar. Did you have it fabbed, you do it, or find it commercially made. Is it sturdy enough screwed to the deck. I do see it has 12 screws. Just wondering. I'm wanting to do something very similar if not the same. Thanks.


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

*Ricky*
Congratulations, I know that you'll love the boat.
I had the Grab Bar fabbed for me out of 1-1/4" Aluminum heavy wall pipe. I talked to one of the Techs at Bass Cat and he recommended that I bolt it to the floor and use that many screws. 
It's plenty strong, and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Toothlesswonder (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey Barry. Youve given me Lots of great ideas. I've had a phelix since February of last year and I love it! Do you have an update on speed with the cupped prop? Where did you find the console for the grab bar? Was adding the tach difficult?

Thanks!


----------



## evanslmtd (Jul 2, 2008)

*JSW*
Thanks for the kind words.
The speed I recorded before having the 4 blade, SS prop cupped was 27.3 @ 6400 RPM's. After having the prop cupped, I'm seeing a little over 28 MPH @ 6000 RPM. Cupping the prop didn't give me as much of a speed increase as I would have liked, but it sure improved the way the boat handles when the motor is trimmed out/up. 
I made the dash panel/console out of the Starboard material that is used to make cutting boards. Actually, I used a new cutting board that I bought at one of the "Big Box Stores" for the material. It was a pretty simple build. 
The Tach was a very simple install. I picked up the dedicated wire on the front of the motor (under the cowl) and carried it up to the dash with the other wiring coming from the rear of the boat.


----------



## Toothlesswonder (Jan 22, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks so much for the quick response. Great lookin boat and good job, from one Texan to another.


----------

